# SQL Datenbankabfrage in Array speichern



## anubiss (26. Nov 2006)

Hi,
ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich möchte eine Tabelle aus meiner Datenbank auslesen und diesen dann in einem Array speichern, allerdings weiß ich leider nicht wie ich das machen soll.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie man dass hinkriegt?

Danke


```
// Laden des Treibers per Klassen-Loader
		try {
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");

		} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {

			System.out.println("Kann den Treiber nicht laden!");
		}

		Connection con = null;
		// dantenbankname
		String db = "jdbc:mysql://localhost/Kasse";
		String user = "root";
		String pass = "";

		try {
			con = DriverManager.getConnection(db, user, pass);

		} catch (SQLException e) {

			System.out.println("Verbindung fehlgeschlagen!");
		}

		Statement state = null;

		try {
			state = con.createStatement();

		} catch (SQLException e) {

			System.out.println("Konnte kein Statement erzeugen");
		}

		String sql = "SELECT * FROM Artikel";

		try {

			 res = state.executeQuery(sql);
			 
			while (res.first()) {
				ID = res.getString("ID");
				Artikelnummer = res.getString("Artikelnummer");
				Artikelbeschreibung = res.getString("Artikelbeschreibung");
				MwStCode = res.getString("MwStCode");
				Warengruppennummer = res.getString("Warengruppennummer");
				Preis = res.getDouble("Preis");
				System.out.println(ID + " " + Artikelnummer + " " + Artikelbeschreibung + " " + MwStCode);
				
				
				//Speichern der Daten in einem Array


				} 
								
			}

		} catch (SQLException e) {

			System.out.println("Der Query ist fehlerhaft");
		}
```


----------



## SlaterB (26. Nov 2006)

zunächst mal musst du die 6 Werte EINER Zeile irgendwie verpacken,
z.B. in einem Object[] der Länge 6 oder eine eigene Klasse oder was auch immer

dann brauchst du ein Array oder eine Liste für dieses Objekt für jede Zeile,
wenn du die Anzahl der Zeilen vorher nicht weißt dann besser ne Liste,

da kannst du das Objekt zu jeder Zeile einfügen, fertig


----------



## Gast (28. Nov 2006)

check mal 

 String db = "jdbc:mysql://localhost/Kasse"; 
ab // sprich 
 String db = "jdbc:mysql:   ->//localhost/Kasse"; <-
ist der Befehl ausdokumentiert. 

mfg


----------



## SlaterB (28. Nov 2006)

ein // innerhalb eines String (Anführungszeichen) ist kein Problem 

nur das Forum ist nicht so schlau beim Parsen


----------

